# Private members' club in Exeter, UK?



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

A friend of a friend is seeking some advice. He is looking for a private members' club in Exeter - I imagine something like the Cardiff & County Club here in South Wales, Newcastle's Literary & Philosophic Society or Norwich's Norfolk Club would fit the bill. Does any member here know of such a club to which I can point him?

Many thanks.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

I await with interest any response to this request. I like to think that all provincial cities will have one or two gentlemen's clubs, where one can retire for a meal, perhaps a game of snooker and some intelligent conversation over a drink or two. Sadly the term seems to be in danger of becoming a euphemism for lapdancing establishments.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

Anthony Jordan said:


> A friend of a friend is seeking some advice. He is looking for a private members' club in Exeter - I imagine something like the Cardiff & County Club here in South Wales, Newcastle's Literary & Philosophic Society or Norwich's Norfolk Club would fit the bill. Does any member here know of such a club to which I can point him?
> 
> Many thanks.


The Devon and Exeter Institution? It's essentialy a library (but so is Newcastle's Lit and Phil) - although you can get lunch.

https://www.devonandexeterinstitution.org


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Trimmer said:


> The Devon and Exeter Institution? It's essentialy a library (but so is Newcastle's Lit and Phil) - although you can get lunch.
> 
> https://www.devonandexeterinstitution.org


How dull and what a shame. Perhaps what Exeter needs is something more like this:

https://www.northamptonandcountyclub.com/history.html

I used to be a member, but sadly even there, standards seem to be slipping. What used to be a very fine Gentlemen's Wine Evening seems, since my membership lapsed, to have become a Gentlemen and Ladies' Wine Evening. What's that about? Women just don't understand wine.


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

Trimmer, many thanks as ever - I shall pass the suggestion on.

Langham, are you a Northamptonshire man by birth or residence? I was born there and my Grandfather still lives in Corby; I moved away with my parents when very young and so hardly know it.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

^ I've lived here for about 25 years. I'm originally from the north, County Durham, but also lived in London for a few years at one time. The only people I meet that are native to the county are farmers.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

Newcastle has the splendid Northern Counties Club.


----------

